# HOW TO: Make Clear Corners



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey,
I've made a few different versions of these using different diffusers with different 'patterns' and i thought i'd make a guide 

After making these i found out others have previously made some of these also, i just thought i'd do a write up of my methods

First off this task will take patience but is worth it if you can't justify spending £70 on clear corners like myself 

Take this guide as a guideline, you may pick up better methods along the way, this is just the way i did mine

If you want to spray your inserts a different colour do it before you start this as it'll be easier to do it now with no diffuser in, than having to mask off your diffuser after you've secured it in place

*Things you'll need:*
Tools to remove the bumper and headlights (follow Waks guide http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/bumperremovals.htm)
Strip light diffuser (Cost me about £6 for and electric/lighting shop)
Marker pen
Super glue
Araldite
Clear Silicone 
Tinting spray (If your smoking them like i did)
Flat head screw driver
Dremel
Grinder
Belt sander

You may not need *all* of the tools, but having them and maybe others to hand is always a good idea.

Okay, so first thing to do is to take the them bumper off and remove the headlights from the car, splitting them open is easy, you can either use the oven method or use a heat gun, I prefer the heat gun method myself. Heat up the chalk that is bonding the lens to the light, then just peel the lens away. Then you want to remove the plastic section from the lens (the part that everyone sprays and that has the original corner in it) Once removed you want to turn it over and remove the orange corner from the light, you can do this with a flat head screw driver by using it to lift the taps, be gentle though, don't want to break anything!

When you have the orange corner out, you can now start to make your own clear corner. Grab your light diffuser, you want to cut the sides away so you have 1 flat strip, here is the diffuser i was using










It has very small squares that diffuses the light, there are other ones out there, the first one i did had larger diamonds but i didn't like it so i went for this instead. I used a grinder to cut it down then length, just be careful of shattering it when cutting, with the grinder it wasn't bad at all, but if you are using anything with a blade then be careful. Once you have cut it and have your strip, you want to get your orange corner, lay it over the top and push the diffuser to make the same curve as the orange one, then draw around it using a marker pen, you want to have the smooth side of the diffuser as the front, so keep this in mind when drawing round it. When you've drawn around it you can start cutting, i again used the grinder for this










When you've cut the whole thing out, you should have something looking like this










Next, take the belt sander out, turn it on its back so the sand paper is facing up, turn it on then start shaping your corner by running the edges along it. 
You'll end up with this in the end










Notice the tabs along the top edge, you want to cut these so it grips the tabs on the inside of the light where the original orange corner was secured in, it's a good idea to have the light insert to hand and keep test fitting before each cut, you'll probably be looking at it thinking it doesn't look like it'll fit, the only bit you need to worry about it making sure the lower edge sits flush with the front bottom edge, and that the tabs grip well, just keep making small adjustments until you're happy, and always remember that you can cut the plastic away, but you can't add it, so keep keep keep test fitting before you make a cut!

So, the next step is *OPTIONAL*, i'd say only do this step if your tabs don't grip, you should have this in front of you










You want to take the clear diffuser, use some elastic bands and attach the 2 together like so...



















Then pop it in the oven, be careful not to over do it with the heat, as you could end up warping them and then it's back to square one! keep taking it out and checking to see the curve, if it's not done properly, pop the elastic bands back on and put them back in, as i said be careful because i had the heat on too high, left it a little too long and each end shrunk a little! So yes, i did have to go back to square one :x










Once you have heated enough, you should have this in front of you...










Even if the curve isn't exact, it doesn't matter too much, it's just to help when you're securing it into the lights so it doesn't keep popping out, but as i said, if you have cut it and the tabs grip then you haven't got to do this step.

The next step is securing in place, i mixed some araldite up and pasted little bits along the front edge on the inside, then pushed the diffuser in so it was gripped by the taps, and making sure there was no gap at the front lower edge, the top edge doesn't matter because you never see it from that angle, but that bottom edge should be pushed right up tight. Make sure you don't put too much glue on, just enough, because when you push the diffuser in, it will scoop up the araldite and when the diffuser meets the front edge it could squeeze through and show on the front, which is not what you want! I chose araldite because it's not too brittle and the drying time is perfect as it gives you abit of time to make sure the diffuser is in the right place.

*IF YOU HAVE ANY GLUE ON YOUR HANDS WASH THEM, YOU'LL KICK YOURSELF WHEN YOU PUT A GRUBBY FINGER PRINT ON YOUR DIFFUSER OR INSTERT!*










Then once that had set, i ran some super glue all the way along the bottom edge at the back to make it more secure, then i ran some clear silicone along the back of the top edge to secure the top, don't use silicone on the bottom edge, as you'll be able to see it thought the diffuser because of it being so thick, and don't use super glue on the top edge, and it will drip and run onto the diffuser!

*AGAIN... WASH YOUR HANDS!*










I know it seems I went over the top with the glue, as the diffuser did stay in on its own as it gripped well, but the last thing i wanted was for it to come loose after i had put it all back together

Remember be careful not to get any glue or grubby prints on the back side of the diffuser, well... be careful not to get any prints anywhere, because it can be a pain to remove them, especially if it's on your clear corner! You won't want to get this far and then have it all ruined by a horrible finger print, as you can probably tell, I ended up putting a finger print on my insert and i wasn't happy, so it set me back a little by having to rub it down and remove it.










I tinted mine abit before i secured them in with some tinting spray 










Once that has all set, you're done, now just reassemble your lights and pat yourself on the back for your hard work


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Great write up, with I'd seen this before I spent £70 on the OSIR ones :-(


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mate thats brilliant!...so simple...beats being ripped off for 70 notes...plus another tenner for delivery!...excellent write up!


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks  And I know! I couldn't justify spending that much on them, DIYs are always fun too


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

reeceturner3 said:


> Thanks  And I know! I couldn't justify spending that much on them, DIYs are always fun too


just think, if only you had made a template of each side you could sell the inserts in a group buy situ lol. wd good write up though bud


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice guide. Maybe you can explain how you get your oven so clean in the next one?


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks good, nice work


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> reeceturner3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks  And I know! I couldn't justify spending that much on them, DIYs are always fun too
> ...


I do actually have a spare set because i made a couple, i tried different types of diffuser patterns and liked this ones best, wouldn't be a bad idea though, although there is no harm in having a bash at making your own if you can source the diffuser so cheap


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Nice guide. Maybe you can explain how you get your oven so clean in the next one?


Haha, i'll have to ask my nan, as i took over her kitchen to do this and turned it into a wrokshop :roll:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent write up - I've requested that it be added to the Mk1 Knowledge Base.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Super write up fella thanks for your efforts. Added to the list of 'things to do'


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks great fella!

Great writ up to mate  love to try it but I know I'll bust something :?


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

peter-ss said:


> Excellent write up - I've requested that it be added to the Mk1 Knowledge Base.


Ahh thanks, good idea!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Excellent howto. well done.

cheers.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job reminds me I must get mine fitted


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

That's excellent, save £££'s and look great !


----------



## jakekk (Jan 20, 2013)

Instead of putting it in the over, could you not just apply a heat gun to it for a while?

Jake


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

jakekk said:


> Instead of putting it in the over, could you not just apply a heat gun to it for a while?
> 
> Jake


The first time i did this i did actually used a heat gun, but the heat was too intense and suddenly it warped, i'd say the oven is your best bet as you can heat it up slowly and evenly, but yeah you could try using a heat gun


----------



## forker (Jul 20, 2012)

damn! something else I thought I wouldn't do but now seems too interesting...


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok looks good mate, iv got some light difuser and going to attempt it. Got a question though did you do as Wak did with the orange lens and cut it up and stick it over the indicator bulb? Cheers :wink:

J


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well done mate, that is fantastic... 

Damien.


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

J•RED said:


> Ok looks good mate, iv got some light difuser and going to attempt it. Got a question though did you do as Wak did with the orange lens and cut it up and stick it over the indicator bulb? Cheers :wink:
> 
> J


Hey, nah I actually made a "poor mans" drl set, I made myself a bracket and stuck the leds to it, I used one strip of white and one amber, but if i didn't do that and i stuck with the bulb i'd probably buy myself a set of LED bulbs, you could always do a test run on it when it's apart and you've got the diffuser in, hope this help 



TTSPORT666 said:


> Well done mate, that is fantastic...
> 
> Damien.


Thanks


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

reeceturner3 said:


> J•RED said:
> 
> 
> > Ok looks good mate, iv got some light difuser and going to attempt it. Got a question though did you do as Wak did with the orange lens and cut it up and stick it over the indicator bulb? Cheers :wink:
> ...


Makes sense to me mate, cheers!


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Brilliant write up! Will be looking into this more as iv been meaning to clean the inside of my lights and re seal them!


----------



## emiel10 (Apr 26, 2012)

wow, great result! Absolut an option for me to do


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Nice job reminds me I must get mine fitted


Me too

Great write up, great job.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Guzi said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job reminds me I must get mine fitted
> ...


Me three  :lol:

Oh well, at least my Osir ones were given to me as an Xmas present!

Well done you


----------



## reeceturner3 (Sep 8, 2011)

JAMason said:


> Brilliant write up! Will be looking into this more as iv been meaning to clean the inside of my lights and re seal them!


Same! Really bugged me that there was crap inside the lights, and there had been a little dead fly in there since i brought it, glad i've removed him now 

And thanks for all the other comments, would be interesting to see peoples results if they've given it a bash


----------



## Cliveyb2004 (Apr 30, 2014)

Great write up. By chance you dont still have the spare set that you made?? I will happily pay you for them. Or do you fancy making another set ?? :lol:


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

the headlight assembly would look good dipped in carbon ......


----------



## Diggy98 (Jan 7, 2016)

Why can't I see the pictures?


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

2013?


----------



## Diggy98 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sooo there is no way to get them back? I really want to try this DIY


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

It's really not that difficult - I used an A3 piece of clear diffusing plastic off eBay (£6ish). It had enough space for 3 pairs, I only marked up the other two and never cut them out. Also a ball ache to post, pretty sure they'd get cracked.

Procedure is pretty simple:
Bumper off
Headlight out
Remove four metal clips around headlight
Warm the headlight to split the sealant
The amber lens pops out
Use that as a stencil on the clear plastic
Cut out (I used a dremel) but it's pretty easy to cut away too much
Put in place, may need a bit of glue to hold in place (warm glue)
Re-assemble headlight
Fit back in
Bumper back on

Obviously you'll need to make the bulb orange (different bulb, bulb cover).

Hope that's helpful?


----------



## Diggy98 (Jan 7, 2016)

It is helpful, thank you! If you have two pairs marked up, can you give me their dimensions, please? So I can have them already cut and I only have to install them when I open the headlight...


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Diggy98 said:


> It is helpful, thank you! If you have two pairs marked up, can you give me their dimensions, please? So I can have them already cut and I only have to install them when I open the headlight...


They're not straight and they have little slots cut in to them as well (some of which I didn't do a great job replicating. I'm offer to scan it, but I only have an A3 scanner. If you live near Peterborough or passing by sometime you're welcome to take part of the plastic I have left (already marked up). Maybe I could try and get a photo which you could make a template out of...? My photo skills (as seen in the Today I... thread) are a bit poo!


----------



## Diggy98 (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't live in the UK...if you could scan them or take a picture it would be great


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Diggy98 said:


> I don't live in the UK...if you could scan them or take a picture it would be great


I'll try and get a photo this week, with some scale in it for you to use.


----------



## Diggy98 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is a photo, it shows rough markings for four lenses (two sets), one original orange lens and a 30cm ruler (longest ruler I own..)










Hopefully that'll be of some help. Weirdly the orange lens looks longer than the marked out ones, maybe it's curved toward the camera and the angle makes it look longer? The clear lenses are flat though, so you should be able to work out measurements from that.. I hope .


----------



## Diggy98 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you very much! I will try to make a set...


----------



## Cliveyb2004 (Apr 30, 2014)

Random but I also live in Peterborough. Would I be able to pass by to get a outline of the orange ones ?


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah that's not a problem . I don't know when's a good time for you, but between work and my girlfriends birthday I'm not in for sure until Wednesday. Drop me a PM with when you're free.

Edit: just noticed you've only got a couple of posts. I'll pm you.


----------



## Cliveyb2004 (Apr 30, 2014)

If you could pm your emai as I can't reply to your pm. Cheers


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pics not working


----------



## sangar_r (Aug 23, 2015)

.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

